# Mk1 Audi TT 225 Clutch suggestions and part numbers



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

I recently purchased a 2001 Audi TT Quattro 1.8t 225

My clutch is slipping in 6th. 
I plan on having it chipped in the next month or two. Other then an intake down the road that will be it for power adders for now.

Im looking for a clutch and flywheel.
Im open to OEM or after market. I prefer to stay with a dual mass flywheel. A little lighter would be ok.

From reading some of the posts I searched for, I found that Sachs is the OEM manufacturer for the clutch and fly wheel. Anyone have part numbers or links to a reputable vendor? 
I checked RockAuto but Im not sure which one I need exactly.

Any help would be appreciated. Im new to this world. Ive always been a Jeep guy.

Please accept my donation as payment for your time. 
(Not my car or girl)


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Nothin?


----------



## wrestler4life521 (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm in the market for a clutch too. Subscribed.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Sachs Power unit. Running 300awtq for over 30,000 miles on it with out any issues.

http://www.fourseasontuning.com/product.php?id=591&product_code=K7028702.FST240SBLFW


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

HomeAudi®TT - Mk1 8NDrivetrainSachs / OEM ClutchValeo - Single mass Clutch & Flywheel conversion kit - 240mm - For Mk4 GTI 337, 20th AE, Jetta GLI 1.8t, TT Quattro 6-speed

View larger image
CODE: 52405615
List price: $1,227.89 
Price: $729.99
You save: $497.90 (41%)
-41%
Enter Year / Model / Engine code / Transmission :
Enter VIN:
Quantity:
Add to wish list
DescriptionSend to friendReviews
Quality Valeo clutch and flywheel conversion kit for all Mk4 6-speed 02M 1.8t models that use a 240mm flywheel. A great quality, and inexpensive way to get rid of that dual-mass set up that these cars come with from the factory *Includes clutch slave / release, flywheel, clutch kit, and flywheel bolts. Some cars may develop some noise at idle with a single mass flywheel. Although this is not typical unless a lighter weight aluminum flywheel us used, it can happen with this kit and it will not hurt anything.
Fits the following vehicles:
-Mk4 GTI 337 / 20th AE, 1.8t 6-speed
-New Beetle Turbo S, 1.8t 6-speed
TT Quattro, 1.8t 6-speed
*please note, image used for example only.

http://www.ngpracing.com/store/index.php?dispatch=products.view&product_id=6388

or email me can help out [email protected]


----------



## .MiCh. (Oct 18, 2007)

LUK is also an OEM for your car. I don't believe you'll find a lighter dual mass flywheel than what OEM provides (IIRC it's around 22 - 23 pounds).

Look @ :
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...Clutch_Kit_240mm_6-Speed_OEM&products_id=4150

Which is good because it comes with the alignment tool and replacement slave cylinder/ throwout bearing.

And:
http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...ywheel_in_240mm_for_6-SPD_OEM&products_id=865


----------



## toy4two2 (Feb 6, 2012)

If you want to keep the dual mass flywheel, and I HIGHLY recommend it unless you want your car to sound like a rock tumbler at idle... the Southbend Stage 2 clutch/pressure plate is 2x higher friction material with stock pedal feel, I couldn't find any others that can be used with the DMF and still offer a little better grip... would be fine for a tuned car but not a BT

Not recommending this seller but he has a great break down of the different SB clutches available on the MK1 Audi TT no one else seems to have. Should go with a Daily or Endurance Stage 2.

http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/partdetails/South_Bend/Clutch/Clutch_Kits/Stage_2/3935//Audi/TT


----------



## Mykal (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Any others?
Ill be ordering one soon.


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

Mykal said:


> Thanks for the replies. Any others?
> Ill be ordering one soon.


http://www.dxdracingclutches.com/html/tt.html

the daily or first one email me [email protected]


----------

